# "Disney Plus Day" Offers One-Month Price of $1.99 Through Nov. 14



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Per Variety, Disney is offering a one-month deal of $1.99 for Disney+ (for new and eligible returning customers) as part of its "Disney Plus Day" promotion, now through November 14.

Variety includes a list of other sneak peeks, upcoming releases and more as part of the promotion on its website. Additionally, a "Disney Plus Day" webpage mentions that some Marvel movies will now be available in IMAX aspect ratios, also beginning on November 12.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

B. Shoe said:


> Additionally, a "Disney Plus Day" webpage mentions that some Marvel movies will now be available in IMAX aspect ratios, also beginning on November 12.


Perhaps not obviously, this is an odd step backwards given that IMAX (1.43:1) ends up being pillar-boxed on most conventional TVs (1.78:1).

I guess they're catering to the projector people with adjustable side curtains or people who hate the idea of letterbox so much that they're willing to suffer pillarbox instead.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

harsh said:


> Perhaps not obviously, this is an odd step backwards given that IMAX (1.43:1) ends up being pillar-boxed on most conventional TVs (1.78:1).


I've read more about the IMAX features. An additional FAQ page states that "some movies only have select sequences filmed in IMAX's expanded aspect ratio." It doesn't list which films encounter a mixed aspect ratio.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Anybody else seeing a pop-up ad in the lower right corner during ABC programming for this Disney promotion? Pop-ups promoting other network programming are bad enough, but pop-up ads for paid services is crossing the line. What is next?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not the first to do that and won't be the last. yes, it annoys me too. I don't like promos for other shows on the same channel popping up on the screen during the program. Promos for paid channels and other services? That escalates the annoyance. What is next? More of it.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> Not the first to do that and won't be the last. yes, it annoys me too. I don't like promos for other shows on the same channel popping up on the screen during the program. Promos for paid channels and other services? That escalates the annoyance. What is next? More of it.


This kind of thing is one of the reasons why I prefer watching content on SVODs as opposed to linear channel TV. Just a better experience to watch ABC shows on Hulu rather than ABC. Although there's nothing to say that they won't start doing the same kind of thing there eventually, at least on ad-supported tiers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Although there's nothing to say that they won't start doing the same kind of thing there eventually, at least on ad-supported tiers.


Some of the streamers see a difference between self promotion and advertising and include self promotion in advertising free tiers. There is nothing stopping them from adding bugs and banners other than self restraint. I don't expect self restraint to last forever.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> Some of the streamers see a difference between self promotion and advertising and include self promotion in advertising free tiers. There is nothing stopping them from adding bugs and banners other than self restraint. I don't expect self restraint to last forever.


Well, fear of customer backlash (amplified by social media) and the ease of dropping one SVOD and switching to another are a couple of pretty good reasons why I can imagine that "self-restraint" might persist. But who knows.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Well, fear of customer backlash (amplified by social media) and the ease of dropping one SVOD and switching to another are a couple of pretty good reasons why I can imagine that "self-restraint" might persist. But who knows.


For the exclusive content subscribers will either grudgingly accept the interruptions or find other shows that are available elsewhere. But once the first streamer implements such annoyances I suspect others will follow suit leaving no "interruption free" streaming (except possibly premium content/packages).

Why yes, I am cynical. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> For the exclusive content subscribers will either grudgingly accept the interruptions or find other shows that are available elsewhere. But once the first streamer implements such annoyances I suspect others will follow suit leaving no "interruption free" streaming (except possibly premium content/packages).


If there's considerable backlash against the first mover (and I suspect there would be), then the others will see it as a competitive advantage NOT to adopt the same annoying interruptions, making it less likely they will do so. This is why competition is a good thing.

And competition in the SVOD arena is much cleaner and clearer -- given that they own the direct-to-consumer relationship and own the app/UI -- than was ever the case between competing cable channels that are commingled together in various take-or-leave-the-whole-thing bundles sold by various middlemen MVPDs. It's easier to see how annoying on-screen ad banners were able to creep in among cable channels than how that could happen with SVODs (especially those that charge a higher price for an ad-free experience). Again, not saying it's impossible, just that I see it being significantly less likely to happen there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Still cynicnal.  

Start small. Add a 15 second non-skipable pre-roll promo before every program. People complain, other people complain about the complainers. It's only 15 seconds! On replays of shows (The Office, Friends, etc.) insert promos where the ads were when initially aired. Start small and escalate. Put promos between programs when binge watching any series. Start small and escalate. The other streamers will watch for the backlash and some will follow suit. The first streamer to get away with promos will just lead to more. How many of the "ad free" services are 100% interruption free? No promos before during or between any content?

I see the streamers considering their services as a channel. But instead of following a linear schedule set by the network streaming follows the on demand requests of each individual viewer. I did not ask the networks (broadcast or cable) to put annoying graphics on the screen. (Which started as channel IDs but have led to promotions of other content on each network, then promotion of content on other channels and now promotion of their streaming networks!) The first network to add promos over programming faced rebuke. Did that end the practice of adding banners? Nope - the other networks followed suit. In my opinion the streamers are missing an opportunity to inform their viewers of other content on their services. There will be a heated debate between marketing and retention and a compromise will be met. I do not expect that compromise to be "no promos" forever.

Did I say I was cynical?


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> The first network to add promos over programming faced rebuke. Did that end the practice of adding banners? Nope - the other networks followed suit.


See my post above as to why it's a different situation with DTC services vs. bundled linear channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Again, not saying it's impossible, just that I see it being significantly less likely to happen there.


With this I can agree.


----------

